# So you think you're a bad wolf hunter?



## WestCoastHunter (Apr 3, 2008)

Not as bad as this guy and his wife in Montana.


http://hunting-washington.com/smf/index.php/topic,137040.0.html


----------



## Camo1 (Oct 22, 2011)

What am I missing? Seems like a great hunt?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## WestCoastHunter (Apr 3, 2008)

It's awesome. Sorry if my meaning didn't come across. 

Whole new level of crazy going down the mine shaft though.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

WestCoastHunter said:


> Whole new level of crazy going down the mine shaft though.


He's a hound hunter. If you look around you'll find a bunch of videos of houndsmen putting themselves face to face with dangerous game. 

Those are the best pictures of wolves I've seen all day!


----------



## Yooper57 (Sep 20, 2012)

Nice job. Beautiful animals!


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

They sure do look good dead!!!!!!! I saw one like the big one a week ago,_ I still went fishing._


----------



## buckwacker 48097 (Nov 11, 2010)

YOU CRAWLED IN A HOLE WITH A WOUNDED WOLF? YOU CRAWLED IN A HOLE WITH A WOUNDED WOLF? YOU CRAWLED IN A HOLE WITH A WOUNDED WOLF? Did I just type that 3x?

That chick is way tougher than me!:lol:

I could not crawl in a hole like that even if Farah Fawcet was at the end with a pot of gold clinched between her legs while wearing that red bathing suit!


----------



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

I am such a wuss... What if there was a pack in there? OMG!!!


----------



## Dashforcash (Sep 9, 2011)

Was anyone else's heart beating just a touch faster??? They are some kind of crazy right there. 
Wounded Wolf one way in an only one way out screw that. 

Sent from my N860 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

:yikes:Wow!


----------



## Copper15 (Oct 17, 2012)

Could you imagine what it would have been like if the rest of the pack followed in after the couple where already in there!:tdo12::rant: One wounded cornered wolf on one side of you and a pissed off healthy pack at your heals! 

No thanks, I'll guard the entrance and be in charge of the rope tied to the crazy person going in.:lol:


----------

